# Samsung galaxy s4 on Three network



## Shaz (2 Feb 2014)

Hi,
Just got a new S4 on three ireland billpay. The signal switches between G, H and H+. Should that be the case. Is the 3G service on three ireland poor generally? It is a new phone so I don't know what is at fault - phone or network. Thought I would check at this forum before going to the shop so they can't pull a fast one. 
Thanks.


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Feb 2014)

Hi there.  Go to Settings -> "more settings" -> "mobile networks" -> "network mode" and select WCDMA only.  

That will take "G" out of the equation. 

Personally, I find Three very good with their all you can eat data package.


----------



## Time (3 Feb 2014)

Doing that will guarantee zero coverage when the 3G signal runs out. 3 defaults back to GSM where there is no 3G available. Also roaming would be an issue as some countries do not have 3g networks.

3 phones are normally factory restricted to GSM/WCDMA auto mode.


----------



## vandriver (3 Feb 2014)

In answer to your general question,no three are not poor generally.I personally find the service excellent.(I do all my aam posting on my phone for example).
However , if you are in any networks poor or patchy coverage area,you could have problems.Is the g referring to Gprs(woeful) or 3g ? Apart from the icon changing,are you actually having data problems?


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Feb 2014)

Time said:


> Doing that will guarantee zero coverage when the 3G signal runs out. 3 defaults back to GSM where there is no 3G available.



That hasn't really been my experience generally - although I accept that there are likely to be poorly serviced blackspots where this may come into play.  To be honest, if you have to run data over "G", its a complete waste of time. 

I started using their mobile service for mobile internet and was disappointed with the initial outcome.  I got in contact with 3 customer suppport and they suggested switching to WDCMA only if the area I was in facilitated that...and largely that is the case.  I can't recall ever having to switch back - although the stability and performance on their network will vary depending on location and time.



Time said:


> Also roaming would be an issue as some countries do not have 3g networks.


True - although you can switch between network modes in less than 60 seconds.


----------



## Shaz (3 Feb 2014)

The symbol G has appeared on my phone the whole day. Useless when it is on G - can't get on the internet at all. If I set to WCDMA, there is no signal at all.


----------



## Time (3 Feb 2014)

Then you are in an area with no 3G signal and the phone has defaulted to the Vodafone 2G network with is useless for data.


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Feb 2014)

Shaz said:


> The symbol G has appeared on my phone the whole day. Useless when it is on G - can't get on the internet at all. If I set to WCDMA, there is no signal at all.



When  you search for networks, there are usually two separate 3 networks listed.  Have you tried both of them?


----------



## Shaz (3 Feb 2014)

Yes, I tried both and the first one works. With the first one, I get the h symbol. But after sleep  mode, it goes back to g symbol. I have never used 3g before. Is this normal? Am I meant to always do search for network, pick the first 3 network that shows up in order 
to get back h symbol?


----------



## serotoninsid (4 Feb 2014)

Shaz said:


> Yes, I tried both and the first one works. With the first one, I get the h symbol. But after sleep  mode, it goes back to g symbol. I have never used 3g before. Is this normal? Am I meant to always do search for network, pick the first 3 network that shows up in order
> to get back h symbol?


You need to change network mode to WCDMA only.  Then select one of those Three Networks (it's never clear which one it is as both are labeled the same).  Just try each in turn.


----------

